# Fess'up, Who Dun'it?



## chilerelleno (Jul 16, 2021)

> Drank some Beers, lit the fire, drank more beers, put the Ribs on.
> Drank some more beers, drank some more beers, woke up in the morning and found this.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 16, 2021)

Too much sugar.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 16, 2021)

Great bark.  LOL
Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 17, 2021)

Your smoker might have gone a little over 225°F.. Never went That far but a nice Holiday Rib Roast went to Med/Well in an Alcohol related shift of Space and Time...JJ


----------



## zwiller (Jul 17, 2021)

Wife says there is still pink in there!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jul 17, 2021)

Ouch haha


----------



## LanceR (Jul 17, 2021)

We have a son in law who would still want it a little more done.......


----------



## lilhef (Jul 17, 2021)

If I was drunk enough to let it get like that I would be drunk enough to still try and eat it....lol


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 17, 2021)

zwiller said:


> Wife says there is still pink in there!


LOL !!
Peakin and pokin ,, " Are these done ? "


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 17, 2021)

Fall off the bone done!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 17, 2021)

Been there, done that!
Just not quite that bad!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 17, 2021)

Nice pull back on the bones!  Now I will admit that I have left something on the grill to "cook just a little longer" and half way through the meal remembered it. Wasnt quite that bad but was close.

Jim


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 17, 2021)

Wait... who the heck can afford Ribs AND Beer at the same time???


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 17, 2021)

You put that Reaper sauce on those,, huh.?


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 17, 2021)

Sorry, can't "fess up" to one quite like that


----------



## poacherjoe (Jul 17, 2021)

Another fine example of " Global Warming"


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 17, 2021)

Never admit to anything, I'm sticking with that


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 17, 2021)

Wow Chili how was the head? If we would fest up to it we have all had a experience something like that.

Warren


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 17, 2021)

time to invest in a  sous vide


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 17, 2021)

, first off, that's hilarious! 2nd, I'm not sure I would have shared, but glad you did! Sure got a nice smoke ring on them! Must be T - rex ribs... been fossilized!

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 17, 2021)

Lol saw this on Facebook the other day. Definitely fall apart tender and looks like they used a Dirt rub haha


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 17, 2021)

That was one expensive cook! Ribs, beer and propane. And all they got was a headache. Damn, I hate it when that happens!


----------



## daspyknows (Jul 17, 2021)

Charcoal for your next smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 17, 2021)

What am I missing??
What's wrong?
Too Rare?

Bear


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 17, 2021)

I'd take this as the first step in admitting you have a problem, lol.


----------



## BB-que (Jul 17, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> View attachment 504346


I’d probably give it a go after a few more beers


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 17, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> I'd take this as the first step in admitting you have a problem, lol.


Only problem I see is if he ran out of beer


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 17, 2021)

I have an Anheuser-Busch corporate bond in my IRA.
They look OK to me.....


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 17, 2021)

Another inkbird failure thread?


----------



## sandyut (Jul 17, 2021)

new level of FOTB.  OMG i would die if i did that.  but I wouldnt, so no die'in today.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jul 17, 2021)

Ha!!! You just made my day!!! Looks great!! I think you used a recipe which contains a little too much beer!!! Oh, wait... There is never too much beer!!!


----------



## clifish (Jul 17, 2021)

I have never left food on overnight but I sure as hell left the gasser on overnight,  and mine is connected to the house natural gas,  it would burn forever.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 17, 2021)

LOL... Not mine, I don't drink.
I may have burnt a few things, but damn, that would be time to join AA.

I've an 11.75 Pork Butt ready for the smoker tomorrow, can you imagine turning that to a cinder?


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 17, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Another inkbird failure thread?


They weren't probe tender yet .


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 17, 2021)

I think somebody needs to recalibrate their thermometers


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 17, 2021)

Once again people... This is why we don't mix beer, liquor and meth in the same night!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 17, 2021)

Well I see the problem, someone said have a Rum, than do  (3-2-1 ) cook for the ribs
 and they thought they said 3 - 2 - 1 Rum ( 6 rum ) forgot where he put the ribs........sh!t happens so had more Rums

David


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 18, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Once again people... This is why we don't mix beer, liquor and meth in the same night!


If meth was involved drunkeness would never had been an issue, and those ribs might never have even gotten cooked as the tweaker constantly messed with the fire and had the door open every 5 minutes.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 18, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> If meth was involved drunkeness would never had been an issue, and those ribs might never have even gotten cooked as the tweaker constantly messed with the fire and had the door open every 5 minutes.


Hmm valid point. Hopefully it got a few cheap laughs at least.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 19, 2021)

Now that's funny right there! They say "if there are no pics it didn't happen". 
Well, I promise I have no pictures remotely like this.


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 19, 2021)

Now that is a new way to make biochar!!!! LOL!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 19, 2021)

I mean I enjoy a drink but, never done that!


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 19, 2021)

I don't think most dogs would even eat that unless you tossed it in the garbage and let them dig it out after it rested a couple days.


----------



## Murdy (Jul 27, 2021)

Never done that, but I have left a frozen pizza in the oven until the smoke alarm woke me.


----------



## Norwester55 (Jul 28, 2021)




----------

